# Jeep service shop (not dealer) ?



## ccr

Anyone has a Jeep who used an external repair shop (not Jeep dealer) that you would recommend ?

I guess the repair shops would get parts from the Jeep dealer anyway. I am just looking for more Jeeps-specialty shops as they might have the electronic diagnostic tool to check the newer models.

Thanks


----------



## Confiture

I use Icon Autos. Opposite the Cement Factory in Al Quoz.

They scanned my 4x4 today and reset a fuel filler sensor fault.

ICON AUTO GARAGE - Your 4x4 Independent Specialist


----------



## petrolhead

With my Jeep I took it to A2B Garage in Al Quoz 04 347 5712


----------



## Saint Ari

Do you just need an ECU readout or do you need other services as well?


----------



## ccr

Saint Ari said:


> Do you just need an ECU readout or do you need other services as well?


Just bought a used Grand Cherokee so need to do an overall check, but some minor repairs (i.e. shock absorbers, etc).

Most important thing is turn off the loud speed alarm


----------



## ccr

petrolhead said:


> With my Jeep I took it to A2B Garage in Al Quoz 04 347 5712


Thanks! Someone else mentioned A2B as well, believe this is right behind RTA ?


----------



## Saint Ari

Srt8?


----------



## ccr

Saint Ari said:


> Srt8?


No 

Just a measly 5.7 Hemi Overland version.


----------



## Saint Ari

I'm seriously considering the SRT8 .. but on the otherhand .. I dont wanna get @$$ raped when it comes to gas mileage ... 

Whats your avg mpg btw?


----------



## petrolhead

ccr said:


> Thanks! Someone else mentioned A2B as well, believe this is right behind RTA ?


Yes, it's not far


----------



## ccr

Saint Ari said:


> Whats your avg mpg btw?


Only had it a few days, and have been out of town for rest of month so don't have a good idea. Only drove it for 1 day so far, total of 40 km...

The display was showing 12-13 miles / gallon, but kept increasing so it was probably sitting idle for a while. I need to reset and start over when I am back.

I am expecting/hoping 13-15, I guess...

I don't pay for gas so not worrying too much about it right now  Benefits might change in the future, then you will see me in a SMART


----------



## bigbang70

*repairs*

A shame you don't live in Al Ain, Or a shame my shop isn't in Dubai??


----------



## Saint Ari

Do you work on vehicles other than Jeeps / GMs?


----------



## bigbang70

I work on pretty much everything but Mercedes and BMW, I do a bit of tuning of tuning on GM and Fords, Install high performance parts and modifications. turbos, superchargers and the like . Been working on cars for 25-30 years...


----------



## Saint Ari

how about boltons for porsches? turbos ... injectors?


----------



## bigbang70

Saint Ari said:


> how about boltons for porsches? turbos ... injectors?


The bolt ons are the easy part, the tuning?? not so easy.. I will be traveling to the states, in a week to get some up to date software for more vehicle coverage..

But the installation is no problem, and if your mods come with a tuner included it's a no-brainer...


----------



## Saint Ari

Yep the tuner is providing a high performance, 1/4 and race gas file.


----------



## bigbang70

that's it then. do you have it already??


----------



## Saint Ari

Not yet ... its coming off my car in SF and getting it shipped over in a few weeks ...


----------



## bigbang70

Good deal, I sent you my number. i'll return here in 45 days..


----------



## ccr

bigbang70 said:


> A shame you don't live in Al Ain, Or a shame my shop isn't in Dubai??


Not that long of a drive to Al Ain  just need a ride back to Dubai...

I just want trustworthy work done...


----------



## bigbang70

*Top Fuel Garage*



ccr said:


> Not that long of a drive to Al Ain  just need a ride back to Dubai...
> 
> I just want trustworthy work done...


I only like to do it once, and never see you again, for the same repair of course, no offense but a lot of guys go for a repair and end up moving into the garage...


----------



## Saint Ari

bigbang70 said:


> I only like to do it once, and never see you again, for the same repair of course, no offense but a lot of guys go for a repair and end up moving into the garage...


That'll probably be me ...


----------



## petrolhead

bigbang70 said:


> I only like to do it once, and never see you again, for the same repair of course, no offense but a lot of guys go for a repair and end up moving into the garage...


Sounds as though you offer them too much beer to make them welcome


----------



## bigbang70

*nah*

I see a lot of jeeps here, They hold up pretty well.


----------



## bigbang70

*Top Fuel Garage*



petrolhead said:


> Sounds as though you offer them too much beer to make them welcome


 My point was that some go for repairs and it takes 2 or 3 times to get it right,, alot of the techs here don't drive so they just let it run in the driveway,, No test drive??? who ever heard of this? only UAE i guess..


----------



## petrolhead

bigbang70 said:


> My point was that some go for repairs and it takes 2 or 3 times to get it right,, alot of the techs here don't drive so they just let it run in the driveway,, No test drive??? who ever heard of this? only UAE i guess..


Yep, there's a lot that seems to happen which would possibly be only related to UAE unfortunately


----------



## ccr

Does anyone know where can I get a receiver hitch for a Jeep Grand Cherokee ?

Nice weather is coming, so need to get ready for more outdoor life this Winter.

Tried to contact ICON since they shown them on the website, but they don't reply to emails or return phone calls.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi all

My Jeep Cherokee is due for the 100K km service (ouch) and I was wondering if any of you can comment on the following:

- what should be included on the 100K km service
- average cost if no major parts need replacement
- can it be done in a day or do I have to leave the car in the garage for more than a day?

Will call the garages that have been recommended on this thread anyway but wanted to know some first hand experience first.

Thanks


----------



## bigbang70

*100k service*



dizzyizzy said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Jeep Cherokee is due for the 100K km service (ouch) and I was wondering if any of you can comment on the following:
> 
> - what should be included on the 100K km service
> - average cost if no major parts need replacement
> - can it be done in a day or do I have to leave the car in the garage for more than a day?
> 
> Will call the garages that have been recommended on this thread anyway but wanted to know some first hand experience first.
> 
> Thanks


You will need to have this checked: Brakes, front and rear. if automatic gear Change transmission filter and fluid, Change grear oil in differentials, check belt and pulleys, inspect steering parts for any wear, rotate tires, check all enginge fluids, i.e. powersteering, coolant ans so-on, change oil, check airfilter. I could go on if you like.....It will take the better part of a day..I charge 500 dirhams for this that is inspection only, change diff gear oil, 300, transmissin flush and fill would need to know the model and specs for the rest of the quotation.


----------



## dizzyizzy

bigbang70 said:


> You will need to have this checked: Brakes, front and rear. if automatic gear Change transmission filter and fluid, Change grear oil in differentials, check belt and pulleys, inspect steering parts for any wear, rotate tires, check all enginge fluids, i.e. powersteering, coolant ans so-on, change oil, check airfilter. I could go on if you like.....It will take the better part of a day..I charge 500 dirhams for this that is inspection only, change diff gear oil, 300, transmissin flush and fill would need to know the model and specs for the rest of the quotation.


thanks for the info bigbang


----------



## jackhones

try A2B Garage they are a british owned and run garage that do lots of Jeep repair and servicing.


----------



## drpanditji

*repair*

Where is your garage in Al ain? can you please send me your contact number.


----------



## crt454

Nothing like the good ol 98 grand cherokee 5.9 lit liter, those were quite rare and did 0-100kph in 5.7 seconds STOCK!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Where DID Mr Bigbang go???


----------

